# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  2 Questions Mixing IGF1-LR3 with AA

## ollieolson99

1)I have recently got some IGF1-LR3 and with it came one small vial of 1mg dry powder and the other vials label states 0.6 Acetic Acid. The AA is measured at 1cc to be exact. Do I just draw the 1cc and drop it in the dry powder to make my 1000mcg's of IGF1-LR3? Should I store the dry powder in the fridge or only once it is mixed.

2) The slin pins I have read U-100 1/2cc. So it goes up to 1/2cc or 50 units.

Like this: ////5////10////15....etc up to 50. So every smallest notch or / is 10mgcs?

If I wanna pull 40mgc's I would only pull to the 4th SMALL notch correct?

----------


## ScotchGuard

1) You can store dry powder in frig as well as mixed IGF. Just pull 1cc out of the AA vial and mix it with the IGF. The concentration will be 1000mcg/ml.

2) 1ml is going to be 1000mcg. That means 10 on a insulin syringe will be 100mcg. If you want 40mcg you'll have to draw to the fourth tick on the syringe. If you draw to 5 it'll be 50mcg.

----------


## ollieolson99

> 1) You can store dry powder in frig as well as mixed IGF. Just pull 1cc out of the AA vial and mix it with the IGF. The concentration will be 1000mcg/ml.
> 
> 2) 1ml is going to be 1000mcg. That means 10 on a insulin syringe will be 100mcg. If you want 40mcg you'll have to draw to the fourth tick on the syringe. If you draw to 5 it'll be 50mcg.


Great man thanks for the help. Kinda of a newbie with the IGF so thats why I ask. Thanks Again bro!!!

----------


## TinyTexan

> 1)I have recently got some IGF1-LR3 and with it came one small vial of 1mg dry powder and the other vials label states 0.6 Acetic Acid. The AA is measured at 1cc to be exact. Do I just draw the 1cc and *drop it in the dry powder* to make my 1000mcg's of IGF1-LR3? Should I store the dry powder in the fridge or only once it is mixed.
> 
> 2) The slin pins I have read U-100 1/2cc. So it goes up to 1/2cc or 50 units.
> 
> Like this: ////5////10////15....etc up to 50. So every smallest notch or / is 10mgcs?
> 
> If I wanna pull 40mgc's I would only pull to the 4th SMALL notch correct?


No drizzle it down the side of the bottle, not directly onto the powder. Then swirl it gently to mix. If you put it right on to the poweder you can damage it.

----------


## TinyTexan

How to Mix IGF-1 Long R3


Here are some instructions on how to mix or reconstitute IGF-1 Long R3. 

These instructions assume you have one vile of 1000 MCG of IGF-1 LR3 which is in the lyophilized form.
Most people use 1ml or 2mls of acetic acid (called AA from here on out) to mix their IGF-1 Long R3. Most IGF-1 kits come with 1 ml or cc of AA.
After removing the vacuum from the vile (do this by injecting a little air into the vile) of IGF-1 Long R3 slowly drizzle the AA into the vial.
Try not to let the stream of AA hit the powder directly. Try to let it run down the side of the glass into the powder.
After all the AA is in the vial of IGF-1 Long R3 gently swirl the vial. It is best to let it sit for a while in the fridge where the IGF-1 can continue to dissolve. Never shake your IGF-1 LR3; it is a very delicate peptide.
Mix/Reconstituting Instructions for IGF-1 Long R3
A 1 ml syringe is marked like this llll10llll20llll30llll40llll50llll60
A 1/2 ml syringe is like this llll5llll10llll15llll20llll25llll30


On a 1 ml syringe each line represents 2 units 2, 4, 6, 8, 10
On a 1/2 ml syringe each line is 1 unit 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10. This makes it easier to measure.
If you use 1 ml of AA, on a 1 ml insulin syringe, each line is 20 mcg. On a 1/2 ml syringe each line is 10 mcg.
If you use 2 ml of AA, on a 1 ml pin each line is 10 mcg, on a 1/2 ml each line is 5 mcgthe 5 line is 25 mcg, 10 line is 50 mcg
Your IGF-1 LR3 is stored in AA solution, nacl or bacteriostatic water is added to dilute at the time of injection. Draw twice as much nacl or bacteriostatic water as IGF-1. So if you draw IGF-1 LR3 to the ten line, draw nacl to the 30 line and you are ready to go.

----------


## ollieolson99

So if I understand you correct its like this....I'll take 1ml of aa and drizzle down the side of the bottle and this will convert my 1mg of dry powder to 1,000mcg's of liquid IGF1-LR3. And I have a 1/2ml insulin pin so with that each small tick is 10mcg's. So if taking 60mcg's pull to the 6th small tick. 

One question..my order comes with 2cc's per 1mg dry powder. If I only want 1000mcgs of IGF1-LR3 why would it come with 2cc's? 




> How to Mix IGF-1 Long R3
> 
> 
> Here are some instructions on how to mix or reconstitute IGF-1 Long R3. 
> 
> These instructions assume you have one vile of 1000 MCG of IGF-1 LR3 which is in the lyophilized form.
> Most people use 1ml or 2mls of acetic acid (called AA from here on out) to mix their IGF-1 Long R3. Most IGF-1 kits come with 1 ml or cc of AA.
> After removing the vacuum from the vile (do this by injecting a little air into the vile) of IGF-1 Long R3 slowly drizzle the AA into the vial.
> Try not to let the stream of AA hit the powder directly. Try to let it run down the side of the glass into the powder.
> ...

----------


## ollieolson99

So if I understand you correct its like this....I'll take 1ml of aa and drizzle down the side of the bottle and this will convert my 1mg of dry powder to 1,000mcg's of liquid IGF1-LR3. And I have a 1/2ml insulin pin so with that each small tick is 10mcg's. So if taking 60mcg's pull to the 6th small tick. 

One question..my order comes with 2cc's per 1mg dry powder. If I only want 1000mcgs of IGF1-LR3 why would it come with 2cc's? 



> 1) You can store dry powder in frig as well as mixed IGF. Just pull 1cc out of the AA vial and mix it with the IGF. The concentration will be 1000mcg/ml.
> 
> 2) 1ml is going to be 1000mcg. That means 10 on a insulin syringe will be 100mcg. If you want 40mcg you'll have to draw to the fourth tick on the syringe. If you draw to 5 it'll be 50mcg.

----------


## TinyTexan

You still only have 1000mcgs of IGF. It is just diluted in 2cc (most likely 2ml not cc) of solvent. So now you still have 1000mcgs, but it is reconstituted into 2ml of solvent. Please do the math. With that mixture 1ml would be 500mcgs, 1/2 ml would be 250 mcgs, 1/4 would be 125mcgs, etc etc. Hope that helps.

----------


## TinyTexan

BTW 1mg is 1000mcgs. It is the wieght of the powder in the bottle and has nothing to do with how much solvent you use. So no matter what, do the math from the amount of solvent you use knowing that the amount of IGF has not changed, it remains static.

----------


## ollieolson99

Here is what I see most often: If you use 1 ml of AA, on a 1 ml insulin syringe, each line is 20 mcg. On a 1/2 ml syringe each line is 10 mcg.

If you use 2 ml of AA, on a 1 ml pin each line is 10 mcg, on a 1/2 ml each line is 5 mcgthe 5 line is 25 mcg, 10 line is 50 mcg





> You still only have 1000mcgs of IGF. It is just diluted in 2cc (most likely 2ml not cc) of solvent. So now you still have 1000mcgs, but it is reconstituted into 2ml of solvent. Please do the math. With that mixture 1ml would be 500mcgs, 1/2 ml would be 250 mcgs, 1/4 would be 125mcgs, etc etc. Hope that helps.

----------

